# Tot of Rum



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am writing up a history of a WW2 veteran who served in the Royal Navy.

He is writing that "There are 16 sippers in a Tot of Rum and 4 Gulpers".

Is this right?...(Scribe) 

Regards

rickles23


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I am sure one of our RN members will provide an official answer, but in the meantime check out this site which has a whole load of background about the issue of "the demon drink" on board HM Ships:http://members.shaw.ca/dandacol/SYC/tothist.html

The key bit says: 

3 Sippers = 1 Gulper
3 Gulpers = 1 Tot

That is slightly different to the measures you quoted - hopefully there we will get a definive source for this at some point.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

There is only One "Gulpers" Thank God !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
The Merchant Navy never seemed to get into the Rum Culture, however we had "Watch Rum", which was handed out in Hain's after hard work ie cleaning out Deep Tanks etc prior to loading Grain.
Offered out in the Mate's Cabin with the option of water, not taken as I recall that often!!
It was as sweet as anything available anywhere.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Old traditions die hard - took a Reunion Service today for the HMS Wren Association and at the end the Service the pipe "up spirits" was made and a tot of rum was duly issued to all the members present. This is quite a common practice amongst the various Associations. Must admit I dished it out daily for several years but have never been able to drink the stuff!
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Moss Tankers issued "tank cleaning" rum, 3 bottles deck officers and 3 bottles engineers until about 1975. I don't know how much would be issued to the rating when European, that was before my time in Moss. Luminetta had carboys of rum in '72, on Luxor in '74 it was bottles of 4 Bells. Even beyond '75 the Goanese chief cook would receive his "tot" after doing the meat room.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

On the P&O canal transit the 1st electrician was given a bottle of rum as he was up the front with the searchlight, which was situated behind the coat of arms on the bow.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

I seem to remember that Trinder Andersons issued a tot - during my time on MV Armadale at least. Officers were issued a tot every week - the 3 deck mates and myself were given a bottle between us to divvy up. It was in a dark bottle - had a simple label - "CREW RUM".

It resembled a smooth sherry above the throat and rocket fuel below the tonsils!

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

I remember the tot from the Galway, one's a week at sea, not in port. It was marked Crew Rum. Some could not stomach it, others shared theirs. I cannot remember having it on the Araluen. 
Jim B


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

BP always had "Four Bells" in the bond. For issue, but not for sale, as I recall. I always enjoyed the odd tot so issued it fairly generously as Mate. I spent most of my time as Mate on product carriers trading UK/NW Europe; all with Indian crews. Never yet found the Serang or Pumpman who was averse to a tot and I always found sending a couple of bottles down for the crowd was well appreciated.

"Four Bells", was available up until fairly recently aboard P & O Ferries. Our stocks are running low now, but my wife and myself enjoy it in a winter morning's coffee. It still has that liqueur smoothness.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Bristol City Line used to give it for rotten jobs & the mate always had chippy & the apprentice in for a tot after a winter focsle head standby through the C & D canal. In Geest Line it was the favoured Company drink, especially Mount Gay whose proprietor was a regular traveller.

I penned these lines last year while spending some weeks in Barbados for an old Geest Line 70th birthday & it reflects the many wonderful years I was privileged to spend in the Caribbean:

In Praise of the Spirit of the Caribbean

by Tony Breach, Sailor and Connoisseur


When the wind is on the quarter and the swell upon the beam
And the sun has crossed the yardarm to the west
We lift our glass of rum to health, to life and love and maybe wealth
For 'tis the time of every day that sailormen love best

For a drop of liquid sunshine is beloved by all who sail
And who dwell on times of old 'ere memory fades
Who dream of rainbows, snow and gales, of turtles, albatross and whales
Of restless palms and coral strands, of sun and dusky maids

Now Jack is just a happy lad but oft misunderstood
Though he's loving and he's loyal and discreet
But with a rum-filled glass to hand he'll raise a toast that's "Oh so grand"
And drink to wives and lovers but pray God they never meet

Well you can drink of rum in London, Demerara or Hong Kong
Sup a noggin in Havana, Nice or Rome
You can drink in Rio, drink in Cork, in Timbuctu or in New York
Or hot and spiced at christmas in your local pub back home

But for the utmost satisfaction of the nectar of the cane
You must venture many leagues across the sea
All day long to sip and savour that unique and special flavour
On a sun-drenched coral island of the deep-blue Caribee

And should you make a landfall on Jamaica's em'rald coast
Your ship was surely steered by winds of fate
For Henry Morgan's treasure could not offer greater pleasure
Than a glass of sun-kissed cane-juice from the Appleton Estate

If you should venture further south'ard then 'twill be to Trinidad
So lay her safe along at Port o' Spain
And head for any grog-shop bar to sample rum from keg or jar
Though Old Oak's the finest rum produced from this fair island's cane

And if you land at Cuba, that most beautiful of isles
Slipping in with Morro Castle on the beam
You should hurry into town and get some Cuba-libres down
But Havana Club's the finest of which many sailors dream

And if you come to Ponce or San Juan or Mayaguez
Or other gems of Puerto Rico's shores
On every bottle, jar or vat you'll find the black Bacardi bat
And their Anejo's very fine in every glass Maria pours

But should you sight Barbados at the ending of your voyage
Must you anchor safe in Bridgetown's Carlisle Bay
Then venture up the west coast shores to Ju Ju's Bar or Old John Moores
To take a tot of Goddard's, Cockspur, Doorly's or Mount Gay

And when your voyaging's over, when you fail to stem the tide
And the sun will cross your yardarm never more
Should you take a goodly jar, so to help you cross the bar
And guide you swift and safely to your final foreign shore.

Copyright Tony Breach, 2006


PS. If you should visit Barbados please give my love & my wife's to Ju Ju & her son Storm. And you should also visit John Moores Rum Shop which was saved by the Government because the PM likes to take a jar or two there. It is a fine establishment with a lot of good & interesting customers & was saved from being sold & demolished for the building of sky-high condos.

One of the islands in the verse (Or doggerel as I prefer) I have not visited: which one? The winner can take a double rum!

Tony


----------



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

I was on a KIwi frigate tied up under the windows of the Chiefs and PO's Mess at HMS Tamar soon after the tot was discarded in the RN. I have never seen so many hungry faces with tongues hanging out leaning out of windows at "up spirits". Needless to say we had a lot of visits at 1145 each day and there was much sippers and gulpers going on as the OOD descretly looked the other way.


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

> BP always had "Four Bells" in the bond. For issue, but not for sale, as I recall. I always enjoyed the odd tot so issued it fairly generously as Mate. I spent most of my time as Mate on product carriers trading UK/NW Europe; all with Indian crews. Never yet found the Serang or Pumpman who was averse to a tot and I always found sending a couple of bottles down for the crowd was well appreciated.
> 
> "Four Bells", was available up until fairly recently aboard P & O Ferries. Our stocks are running low now, but my wife and myself enjoy it in a winter morning's coffee. It still has that liqueur smoothness.


Geoff - Four Bells rum is freely available in the shops in the UK


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

Ah Four Bells Mr B,Brother is the Rum connoisseur(sp?)in this family,Sis in Law managed to get him a bottle from somewhere a few years back but he claimed twas not the same.
Couldn't join the debate meself as one has always been a beer man,although one can understand the argument as one conciders Newcastle Brown Ale to be but a poor pale shadow of its former self.
(Smoke)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for a great poem, Tony - obviously a labour of love.

I remember the Geeststar's jolly boat running out of fuel at Grenada and getting home by Mount Gay power. That outboard liked it as much as we did - actually more, it really sucked it in, fortunately we had enough to reach the ship.

The rum was pretty good, but must say it's a pity they didn't grow juniper berries in the islands too.

John T.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

hi, when i sailed on watts watts cargo ships we got a tot of four bells rum every week, used to save it up . stores.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Shell Tankers used to hand out Rum every sunday; present from the Queen of Netherlands. Officers elected to have two cans of beer each instead. Crew Bar would get a bottle of four Bells Rum. This was in the Mid 1980s.

Mick S


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

Houlder Bros. had rum for crew issue, cooks in fridges, greasers pulling pistons, AB's dirty jobs in hatches etc. Senior officers signed for it, but not always went to the intended recipients.
Regards(Thumb)


----------



## shad (Apr 5, 2005)

Sippers or Gulpers it certainly helped digest some of the R.N tucker.Dont know the exact measure but 1&1 for ratings,neaters for chiefs & p.o's.
"Up Spirits-Stand Fast the Holy Ghost"
Doug.


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

a large tot of the mate, every time we cleand the tanks. i used to have mine with same amount of hot water, and a spoonfull of brown suger.
john


----------

